# Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels



## hammered (Dec 9, 2007)

Buddy picked these up for cheap and we are looking for a little more info
They are 15x8 and 15x10. How hard are they to find and whats the average price? The offset is way off so I was wondering if BBS Barrels will work on these. They are apparently made by OZ (OZ racing is csated under the center cap)

















one








two








three








four


----------



## veightkiller (Dec 12, 2008)

what kind of car they go into?


----------



## hammered (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: (veightkiller)*

there off a 911... Might try to shoe horn it into a mk2 is the BBS barrels are the same


----------



## SSINate (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (hammered)*

They are OZ Vega's... I think...


----------



## T dub (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels (hammered)*

are these for sale?


----------



## SSINate (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels (T dub)*

Possibly. Im on Vancouver Island. I may be interested in trades as well (BBS wheels or other interesting mk2 items).


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels (SSINate)*









wow. those are sweet


----------



## Bergenor (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels (Curt_pnw)*

WOW. Fittipaldi's,BBS look,wraped in Pirelli P7.
Its all that an old fashing brazilian guy like me can wish for.
To bad im poor.
Nice find.


----------



## SSINate (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels (Bergenor)*

Thanks for the props! Gorgeous tires, unfortunatly they're showing some cracks from sitting in storage... And I cant squeeze 345 50's in my mk2....










_Modified by SSINate at 1:02 AM 12-14-2008_


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels (SSINate)*

You really shouldnt sell those. They are sswweeeett! Find a MK1, or 2 to put them on. DONT SELL!


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels (Serpent7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Serpent7* »_You really shouldnt sell those. They are sswweeeett! Find a MK1, or 2 to put them on. DONT SELL!

yeah and narrow your rear beam 3 inches


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels (16v_HOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v_HOR* »_
yeah and narrow your rear beam 3 inches









I have a MK1 Cabby, and I bet you I could get those on it! As fine as those wheels are, by any means neccessary!!!
Or, you chould just give up on them, I'll send you up some prepaid airfright boxes to put them in, and youll never have to worry about them again. Promise!!! Why cant I ever find deals like this!


_Modified by Serpent7 at 2:42 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## Serpent7 (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels (Serpent7)*

And yeah, keep the Porsche centercaps in them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But if you must, just fine some BBS stickers, and dont change the caps at all. MAN, I would polish them things for a whole month straight!!!


_Modified by Serpent7 at 2:47 PM 1-4-2009_


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Porsche fittipaldi BBS style wheels (Serpent7)*

dont put bbs anything on them..theyre oz's and more rare in the "vw scene" than bbs rs'... get oz badges or stick with the porsche ones.. sweet find by the way, minus the balloons


----------



## BastardDuck (Dec 10, 2006)

Man I want these for my '76 911 sooooooooo bad...do you want to sell?????


----------



## SSINate (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: (BastardDuck)*

I'm not sure what the heck I'm doing with them yet.. I've got em up for sale right now. But I'm also trying to find some different barrels to rebuild em. I know I'll be kickin myself if I do sell them.. If the magic number shows up I'll let em go.


----------



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (SSINate)*

An awesome set of rarely seen wheels!!!!


----------



## emw911 (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: (JLF)*

If anyone is interested i have a set of these minus the center caps that I will sell send me an im if interested


----------

